# Jumbo Peanut Butter & French's Mustard



## jpoff430 (Jul 1, 2012)

My cousin found a bunch of bottles and jars while working on an old home.  He knows I collect bottles so he asked if I could give him some info on the stuff.  He's mostly curious about the age of some of it.  Im not really into jars so can anyone on here help me out and tell me a little about these.  Are they pretty common?  Age?  Do they have any value?  One thing he also wondered is if the lid on the French's is the original lid.  The Jumbo has a Ball mason lid on it so Im pretty sure that ones not original.  Thanks a lot for any info you can give me.


----------



## jpoff430 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's the lid that is on the Frenchs


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 1, 2012)

the frenchs lid is original.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2012)

I wish I had a Red Book.. I'm sure both of those are collectible and worth at least $10 ...


----------



## jpoff430 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Man cyberdigger youre really helping me out today.  I ended up going over to my cousins place this afternoon and shared with him the info you gave me on the other bottles I posted.  He was grateful for the input.  So impressed he gave me these jars to look in to.  He's got a bunch of local milks Im hoping to buy off of him soon.  Hopefully by giving him some info on all this other stuff he'll cut me a deal on what Im interested in.  He hit a really sweet spot when he ripped this porch off.  He's got boxes of bottles.  Whoever lived there must have built this porch right on top of the old dump.  He did give me a really cool old Eisenharts Dairy tin sign he pulled out of there.  Its pretty rusty but it gives it some character


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice jars, the French's is a $5-10 jar, but I like it more than that....Nice Jumbo too...[]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 2, 2012)

Jumbo 1 lb. w/o lid $4-$6.  The Jumbo jars all have a saying embossed on the base, there are about 10 different mottos, the one with "Jubmo" is worth a bit more.  Here's what some of the lids look like - and some variations on the jar as well  -Tammy


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice stuff,any Baltimore milks you know who to call....[]


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh yeah if you need help digging it out to......


----------



## jpoff430 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Micah, its all stuff from York and Red Lion, PA.  He dug this stuff out a while back and the last time he came over he noticed all my bottles and remembered he had the stuff stashed in his attic.  Must have been a ton though.  He said the guy he was working with took home three times as much.  They put a new porch on this place so I couldnt get back in at this point.  Sucks!  Sounded like they got most of it out anyway.  He's not sure what he's doing with them yet but mentioned selling some of it.  Hopefully I soon get the call that he's ready to unload it.  Said he'll call me first and let me pick through.  Theres some nice local milks in there that I dont have.  There may have been a few Baltimore medicine bottles but that would be it.  Definitly no milks.  He did give me this old sign though for now.  It came out of the same spot.  Its an Eisenharts Milk sign from York, PA.  Pretty rough shape but I stuck it on the wall anyway.  I have a few of their bottles so it kind of goes with the decor.  I wish it was a little nicer.  Its two sided and this was the best.  Cant complain though since it was free.  Take care.


----------

